# Surf rod advice



## Ramsay (May 19, 2011)

Looking for a new rod to replace the el cheapo I use. I'm interested in. a 10', 2 piece graphite for mainly fishing with bait and 2-3 oz weights. My budget is around $75-125. What do you recommend? Thanks


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Spinning or casting?

Penn Prevail
Model# PRESF1530S10
Spinning, 10', 2pc, 15-30# line, 1oz-5oz, MH with Med/Fast action.
$80 +/-

I have several BP Offshore Angler rods.
Really like their Ocean Master 12' 2pc.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I consider the bp offshore angler rods cheapo, but I like mine


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

His budget is only $75-$125, barely stepping out of _'Cheap Crap -$50.'_ into the lower end of _Inexpensive_.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I'd say go with a Penn Torque. They're in the $120ish range. Had a 10' casting model & loved it. Pompano Joe has that rod now & I cry every night wishing how much I had it back.... Alright, over-exaggerating a bit, but the point being is that they're awesome rods for the money.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just because it's cheap doesn't mean its junk. I have a prevail that is awesome and a 12' surf rod that cost $27 that has performed flawlessly. Tons of sharks, reds, big sting ray etc.

Prevail would be my choice if I were you.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Just because it's cheap doesn't mean its junk. I have a prevail that is awesome and a 12' surf rod that cost $27 that has performed flawlessly. Tons of sharks, reds, big sting ray etc.
> 
> Prevail would be my choice if I were you.


 
agree 100% I use Daiwa beef stick that is a 2 piece and cost 35 bucks and its now my go to rod for the surf


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

ThaFish said:


> I'd say go with a Penn Torque. They're in the $120ish range. Had a 10' casting model & loved it. Pompano Joe has that rod now & I cry every night wishing how much I had it back.... Alright, over-exaggerating a bit, but the point being is that they're awesome rods for the money.


One of my absolute favorites in the 10 footers. Also like the Star Stellar Lite 10s. Both of these have great bite detection and flexibility for casting 3-4 oz. Be happy to let you throw the torque.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Right now these are 15% off, and while slightly more than you are looking for they are amazing rods. I have 4 of them, D-Blue rods are amazing. Here is the website.

http://www.dbluefishing.com/category.php?id=6

http://www.dbluefishing.com/category.php?id=5

Their surf Ross range from 150-199 but are on sale, plus if you are interested I may be able to get you a better deal on them.

Chris


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Also hard to go wrong with the 'ole 10 ft Ugly Stick. I like the soft tip they have for casting and bite detection. ~$80 I believe.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Considering actions, weight and price, I think the Star Stellar Lite Surf rods are the way to go


----------



## Ramsay (May 19, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Considering actions, weight and price, I think the Star Stellar Lite Surf rods are the way to go


What's the best length for surf fishing in this area ?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Depends on the type of fishing I suppose. I use the 7'6" and 8' a lot for Pompano and Whiting over here on Bama beaches where the trough is deeper, closer. The 7'6" also makes a great trout rod. For bull reds I like 10'. It's perfect to me, light enough in tip but throws a big weight and a hunk of bait a long way.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Considering actions, weight and price, I think the Star Stellar Lite Surf rods are the way to go


I have a 12fter rated something like 20-40lb. Picked it up for around $100 from outcast and it's one of the better rods I've used.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm looking to buy some quality surf rods in order to get bait out further. I've had decent luck using my 7' rods, but now I'm wanting 10-12' rods. I've read a lot of reviews on Penn Prevail. The consensus seems to be that those are excellent rods. A friend told me he loves his Offshore Angler, Bass Pro branded surf rod. They are certainly priced lower than Penn, but what about quality? I want something that will hold up well in the surf. Any opinions?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The BPS surf rods feel very bulky to me. I like something with a thin diameter but plenty of power. It needs to be light to be comfortable to be fun to fish with.

The Prevail is a great surf rod. If you don't mind a few more bucks, you should also look at the Penn Battalion Surf series


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I am headed over toward Pensacola/eop fishing till around noon.I'll have some long casting rods and reels with me if you want to try them out.3416290


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

the prevail rods are pretty sweet as well, but there's something about the torques that I really like. I've only played around with them and not actually fished them but the Penn Torque surf rods seem like a really good deal.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> The BPS surf rods feel very bulky to me. I like something with a thin diameter but plenty of power.


I agree. I have both. The BPS rod is heavier and needs alot more "uumph" to get it to load. Prevail loads effortlessly.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

My review of the BP OA Ocean Master 12' Heavy
This is paired with a Penn 9500SS, spooled with 300 yards of 50# Sufix 832 topped with 150 yards of 50# Berkley Big Game.
My biggest surf combo for sharks & anything else that'll pick up a big bait.


> Heavy Hitting Powerhouse!
> 
> 
> Advantages: price, guarantee/warranty, performance
> ...


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Casting 6oz of lead and a whole mullet.... I'd be in the hospital. My back would be blown out, rotator cuff torn and my finger would be sliced off from the line. haha

When I want a bait that big that far out, I just get in the boat! My hat is off to ya!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

It's a broomstik, load it up & it'll fire a big load.

Now that I acquired a yak, I tend to do just that too.
But up until last last spring, I was tossing baits.


----------

